# Breeding



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

It?s possible to get black puppies with my girl when she gets big ?? She?s 6 month


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> It?s possible to get black puppies with my girl when she gets big ?? She?s 6 month


 do you have a pedigree to share?


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Only if she carries the recessive gene for black and the sire is black or also carries for black


----------



## Kelly_Jean (Oct 25, 2017)

JessicaR said:


> Only if she carries the recessive gene for black and the sire is black or also carries for black


I agree! And as someone else was asking, if you have a pedigree to share, that may help.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> ASSHEPHERD said:
> 
> 
> > It?s possible to get black puppies with my girl when she gets big ?? She?s 6 month
> ...


what do you mean I?m new on this what?s a pedigree???


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Is your dog akc ? If you don?t know what a pedigree is you probably shouldn?t be breeding


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

JessicaR said:


> Only if she carries the recessive gene for black and the sire is black or also carries for black


her mother is Black and Tan and the father is a bicolor


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Is your dog akc ? If you don?t know what a pedigree is you probably shouldn?t be breeding


shes not registered here in USA because I bought her in Cuba, all I know her parents are from czechoslovakia and both of her parents are police dogs in Cuba


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> JessicaR said:
> 
> 
> > Only if she carries the recessive gene for black and the sire is black or also carries for black
> ...


My dogs sire was bi color and the dam was black/tan and one of thebpuppiws was solid black. Gonna need to look further back.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

You need to figure out if she carries the recessive gene for black, and then you would need to pair her with a male that also carries the gene. That said, you should never breed for color. Instead, you should breed for temperament and because your dog has a trait/temperament/skillset/personality/physical trait that will better the breed. If your dog is not registered here in the US with the AKC, or is not registered with a legitimate registry, then you will likely not find a worthwhile male to breed her to. You also will likely not find a worthwhile male to breed to if your female is not titled in a dog sport that carries weight.

If you are interested in breeding, spend some time on this forum reading all the information about breeding and spend time asking questions. I would recommend you not breed this dog. Have her spayed and enjoy her for the pet that she is. If you are interested in breeding, do a lot of studying and research, spend some time here, and find a local GSD club or responsible breeder in your area that you can learn from.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Simply put.....A pedigree is a dogs family tree.  It tells you who the parents, grandparents, great grandparents were etc. Registries like the AKC etc. keep track of dogs pedigrees. The registration papers issued by those registries basically insure that the dog you purchased has a known family tree and all the dogs in that family tree were also purebred dogs. 

I'm not suggesting you breed your dog but if you're interested in learning more about her background you first have to know where she came from. 

Because you purchased your dog from Cuba...
_If you know the registered names of the sire/dam (parents) for your dog, and/or the kennel name or breeders name you purchased __her __from, you might be able to find out if the litters were registered in Cuba by contacting the FCC. (Federación Cinólogica de Cuba ) The FCC is the national registry for purebred dogs in Cuba and is a member of the FCI. __If the litter wasn't registered you may still be able to find out information about the sire and dam but only if you have their registered names etc._ (and only if THEY were registered with the FCC)

Assuming you know who you bought the dogs from do you know why you weren't given registration papers or pedigrees?


----------

